
Show HN: Board Game AtlasBoard Game Atlas – A Map to the World of Board Games - trentellingsen
https://www.boardgameatlas.com
======
trentellingsen
I also built an API to access all the data that I just released as well:
[https://www.boardgameatlas.com/api/docs](https://www.boardgameatlas.com/api/docs)

------
SiempreViernes
This is simply another aggregating list with a search function, and while
another database is nice, this is quite clearly nothing at all like a map, and
not even a guide.

~~~
Vaskivo
This. I was hoping something of the sorts of "if I like X game, I might also
like Y game"

Another suggestion, have more pictures of the games. Specially of the board,
mid-game. It's a nice way to have a sort of feel for the game.

